

'Enriched' e-books: Will they fly?  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/enriched_e-books_will_they_fly.html

======
johnswamps
Isn't this sort of the opposite trend of what publishers are doing with
movies, albums, etc.? Get it on-line if you want, but if you want the real
experience, buy the physical copy and you'll get some extra features. Does
anyone know how well this strategy actually works?

